# Is Naruto Manga Returns not working for anyone else!?!?!



## Narut0525 (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't get on too read the new manga chapter! Is it gone for good? It says its disabled for administrative purposes


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 19, 2008)

I never use that site 

try [Blocked Domain]


----------



## Creator (Jan 19, 2008)

I think they stopped it for a bit for maintaince.


----------



## Enzo (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah!
It isn´t  working...
but i found another good manga reader place!


----------



## Hinata. (Jan 19, 2008)

I use Refusal Fossil (part 2)
Give it a try


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 19, 2008)

Don'twork for me neither.


----------



## Denji (Jan 19, 2008)

It'll come back. It always does.


----------



## Rios (Jan 19, 2008)

It will be back  .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 19, 2008)

Recycling thread as the xanga site for narutomangareturn's mods explains it:

Friday, January 18, 2008


NMR is down
NMR is down because of the high activity of posting and MSN closed us down.  We should be back up as soon MSN let us.  For now, go to our backup site, NMReborn, which have the lastest chapter at the sidebar



You can also go to the sister site of NMR, which is Naruto Manga Online (NMO)



~HanaTenshiHimeko~


----------

